# Soffio di fiato



## reys

Ciao gente! Cosa significa esattamente la espressione _"soffio di fiato"._ Capisco ogni parola, ma avrebbe un significato particolare?

Grazie mille!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo me, "soffio di fiato" non significa nulla, ma è solo una combinazione di parole che è stata ficcata in una canzone perchè minuto fa rima con fiato..


----------



## silvi113

Scusa Paulfromitaly ma tu davvero senti che "minuto" fa rima con "fiato"..? Perchè io non vedo ne sento dove si trova la rima... me lo vuoi spiegare per cortesia? Si vede che c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge via... Grazie mille!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

silvi113 said:


> Scusa Paulfromitaly ma tu davvero senti che "minuto" fa rima con "fiato"..? Perchè io non vedo ne sento dove si trova la rima... me lo vuoi spiegare per cortesia? Si vede che c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge via... Grazie mille!



Minu*to* - fia*to.*


----------



## irene.acler

In realtà non è una rima perfetta, è una consonanza.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sono d'accordo con irene quanto alla presunta rima. Quanto al significato dell'espressione, si tratta di una sorta di ridondanza secondo me; non è vero che non significa nulla, ma è un po un'insistenza sul significato di soffiare ( e soffiare implica necessariamente un'emissione di fiato).


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> In realtà non è una rima perfetta, è una consonanza.





IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Sono d'accordo con irene quanto alla presunta rima. Quanto al significato dell'espressione, si tratta di una sorta di ridondanza secondo me; non è vero che non significa nulla, ma è un po un'insistenza sul significato di soffiare ( e soffiare implica necessariamente un'emissione di fiato).


Yo me quedo con Irenita y Petalo: 
non è affatto una rima, ma è una consonanza (minuto, potrebbe fare rima con "aiuto").
E..sì, è una sorta di ridondanza (che vorrebbe essere poetica, credo... ma non è questa la sede per discutere di gusti musicali).


----------



## irene.acler

Forse bisogna sottolineare che "minuto/fiato"non è una rima *perfetta*, perché in realtà anche assonanza e consonanza sono rime, ma *imperfette*.


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Forse bisogna sottolineare che "minuto/fiato"non è una rima *perfetta*, perché in realtà anche assonanza e consonanza sono rime, ma *imperfette*.



es verdad, tienes razón...
(mmm..siempre tiene razón)


----------



## irene.acler

Venga, Gian! 
Lo dije solo para que quede claro!


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Venga, Gian!
> Lo dije solo para que quede claro!



lo sé, pero, en efecto mi post fue incorrecto...


----------



## Neuromante

È se questo "Soffio" fosse intesso come una cuantita minima? Credo che si usi in cucina per referiirsi a un minimo di zuchero, farina, prezzemolo trittato...

Non mi spiego bene, lo so. Ma se traduco allo spagnolo, sono parole precise, non vedo nessun problemma nella frase "Soplo de aliento" al di là da lo difficile che sarebbe da inserire in un discorso.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Neuromante said:


> È se questo "Soffio" fosse intesso come una quantità minima? Credo che si usi in cucina per riferirsi a un minimo di zucchero, farina, prezzemolo trittato...
> 
> Non mi spiego bene, lo so. Ma se traduco allo spagnolo, sono parole precise, non vedo nessun problemma nella frase "Soplo de aliento" al di là del fatto che sarebbe difficile da inserire in un discorso.



Piccole correzioni.
He entendido lo que quieres decir con "quantità minima" pero no me convence "del tutto" ( no sè como se dice  ).


----------



## irene.acler

IPC, "no me convence del todo"!


----------



## Gianma

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Piccole correzioni.
> He entendido lo que quieres decir con "quantità minima" pero no me convence "del tutto" ( no sè como se dice  ).





Neuromante said:


> È se questo "Soffio" fosse intesso come una cuantita minima? Credo che si usi in cucina per referiirsi a un minimo di zuchero, farina, prezzemolo trittato...
> 
> Non mi spiego bene, lo so. Ma se traduco allo spagnolo, sono parole precise, non vedo nessun problemma nella frase "Soplo de aliento" al di là da lo difficile che sarebbe da inserire in un discorso.



En vez, yo, a bien ver, estoy bastante de acuerdo con Neuromante: creo que lo que ha escrito puede ser verdadero (sobre todo a respecto de la intención poética de los artistas).


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

irene.acler said:


> IPC, "no me convence del todo"!



Grazie mille!


----------



## reys

Ciao amici! Moltissime grazie per i suoi pareri. Sono stati molto utili. Mi piace la traduzione con senso poetico di Neuromante: _"un soplo de aliento"_. 

Anche, ho capito che non è una espressione colloquiale. Grazie a tutti! 

Saluti!


----------



## Silvia10975

reys said:


> Ciao amici! Moltissime grazie per i suoi vostri pareri. Sono stati molto utili. Mi piace la traduzione con senso poetico di Neuromante: _"un soplo de aliento"_.
> 
> Anche, Inoltre ho capito che non è una espressione colloquiale. Grazie a tutti!
> 
> Saluti!



¡Hola Reys!
Te hice unas pequeñas correcciones 

Stavo pensando al fatto che "soffio di fiato", anche se nella canzone sembrerebbe esserlo, non è per forza da considerarsi ridondante. Provo a spiegarmi. Anche il vento soffia, non solo una persona.
Mi sembra carino pensare a "soffio" come quantità minima (se non ricordo male: _dammi solo un minuto, un soffio di fiato, un attimo ancora_) dove si riesce a intendere che la persona necessiterebbe ancora di piccole cose, di una piccola quantità di queste.

Saludos,
Silvia.


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> ¡Hola Reys!
> Te hice unas pequeñas correcciones
> 
> Stavo pensando al fatto che "soffio di fiato", anche se nella canzone sembrerebbe esserlo, non è per forza da considerarsi ridondante. Provo a spiegarmi. Anche il vento soffia, non solo una persona.
> Mi sembra carino pensare a "soffio" come quantità minima (se non ricordo male: _dammi solo un minuto, un soffio di fiato, un attimo ancora_) dove si riesce a intendere che la persona necessiterebbe ancora di piccole cose, di una piccola quantità di queste.
> 
> Saludos,
> Silvia.



Ciao, Silvia! Grazie per la tua spiegazione. Si, capito ciò che mostri: _soffio di fiato,_ qui, espressa quel minimo ed effimero istante (come un soffio) col che la persona si arrende. Semplicemente, una bella metafora.

Saluti!


----------

